# Machine Knitting section rules



## admin

This section is for discussions related to machine knitting.

All discussions, pictures of finished projects, work in progress, links, anything related to machine knitting should go in this section.

You can find the overall forum rules here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1-1.html


----------

